# The snapper and the bass



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw something not quite right in the extreme shallow end of the pond this evening, went to check and found a snapper with a grip on the lower jaw of a 16-17" bass.

This had to have just happened because the bass was still very lively. It would try and swim and the turtles head would get stretched out and come above the water. 

This turtle had buried itself into the bottom muck and leaves and was very well hidden. The water was clear and only a foot deep but it was difficult to see what was happening.

I got my pellet gun and shot the turtle in the head and he still held on, 3 shots later, on behind the head in the neck and he finally let go of the bass. Josh was over at the house and he snagged the turtle on one of it's front legs with a jig between shot one and two.

The bass swam away a few feet jumped out of the water and then took off. Who knows if it will make it.

These turtles are tough critters. This one was not huge,around 14" across the back but his neck and head were close to 3" in diameter. I think my pellets from my RWS, 22 cal, 1100 FPS, from inches away from his head were bouncing off!!

Anyway the turtle was finally captured and moved to a local creek. He had been hit in the head and neck area 4 times and was still going pretty well. I don't know if either will make it.

Now I wonder how many snappers I may have, and I never thought they could take a full size bass!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

They have a quick snap of the jaw and can grab any fish that gets too near them when they are feeding, I have seen snappers eating 3 lb carp and 2 times have seen full size ducks strugling on the surface with a snapper with its gator grip hanging on a leg trying to pull them under to drown them. They are amazing strong animals with a strong will to survive, hence the reputation for being as mean as they come. I typically dont mess with them as they are indeed part of a healthy pond environment and will help scavange even the stuff that catfish wont eat. 

Salmonid


----------

